#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >  ..

## Mohamed

[h=..   (1) .. /  ]1[/h]* ..    



*

*                     ..                         ɡ          .*
*                                      ..        Ӻ     ѡ       .*

*           ʺ     .*
*          ()      ɺ      ..                         ..                   .. ﴿                    (70)﴾ ().*
*          ..      ..           ɿ..                   ǿ..                              ..*

*          ɿ*

*              ҿ
                ..  ﴿       (43)﴾ (:  43).*

*                            "   "   ..                .*
*       .*
*﴿                      (65)﴾ ().*

*﴿                           (36)﴾ ().*

See More: ..

----------


## Mohamed

*..   (2) .. /  

*   ..       ..       .. (         )..        ..  ..           ..                            .
      (         )                          ( )       ϡ     ǡ     ɡ             ɡ      ..   ..
            ..   ..  :    ..          ..          ..         "" "" ..            (                    (45)) ().
          ѡ         .
           ʡ        ǡ                            ..             ˡ          ..              .
           .
                    ǡ      ɡ          ..            ޡ      (           ) (:   50).
                 ..    (             (33)) () (                      (65)) ().
      ..  ..   .
    ..    ..        ϡ       ..                    ..    ޡ         ǡ  .
        ..                 .
             ɡ           .
 ..    .

----------

